# Euchomenella macrops - macro pictures



## ThorEH (Jul 8, 2007)

Finally I got som good pictures of my E.macrops












bw

Thor Håkonsen

Norway


----------



## Asa (Jul 8, 2007)

Very nice, Thor!


----------



## RodG (Jul 8, 2007)

Fantastic photos of one of my must have species 8)


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 9, 2007)

More pics Thor, more!!  Fantastic shots!


----------



## colddigger (Jul 9, 2007)

oh yeah!

get some full body shots on that doll!


----------



## Ian (Jul 9, 2007)

Beautiful shots  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## colddigger (Jul 9, 2007)

and the boards are full

(the selling section doesn't count, it's for selling)


----------



## Asa (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes, you seem to have gone on a spree :twisted:


----------



## colddigger (Jul 9, 2007)

quite


----------



## Asa (Jul 9, 2007)

Try for a threat pose!


----------



## ThorEH (Jul 9, 2007)

> Try for a threat pose!


My macropses are to nice for threatening  

But, I'll try to get some more pics later today

Thanks for the feedback folks !


----------



## Claire1978 (Jul 11, 2007)

Wow!! Great pictures!


----------



## Hypoponera (Jul 11, 2007)

God dag Thor, (eller Tor??)

Helt bra foto!! Hvor dan bor du? Jeg borde i Asker.

Sorry! I have not tried to speak Norsk in many years. Hope the spelling isn't too bad!


----------



## ThorEH (Jul 11, 2007)

> God dag Thor, (eller Tor??)Helt bra foto!! Hvor dan bor du? Jeg borde i Asker.
> 
> Sorry! I have not tried to speak Norsk in many years. Hope the spelling isn't too bad!


Takk for det  

og det er Thor...

Jeg bor på Karmøy, en time nord for Stavanger, vest i Norge

The spelling was rather good, but the sentence build-up not that good


----------

